# FTP Server und FTP Client Tool

## RealGeizt

hi

ich suche ein gutes FTP Server und ein gutes FTP Client Tool.

diese sollten einfach zu bedienen sein.

Welches Programm könnt ihr mir für ein FTP Server Tool und ein Client Tool empfehlen?

merci schon mal im vorraus für eure Empfehlungen der 2 Tools.

RealGeizt

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Bin recht zufrieden mit ProFTPD (Server) und FTPCube (Client)

----------

## flavour

Client: gFTP

Ich finds geil.

----------

## sputnik1969

proftpd und als CLient für die Konsole: ncftp

----------

## blad0r

ich wuerd dir openftpd emfehlen wenn du dich etwas besser mit den konfigurationen auskennst. ansonsten stimme ich proftpd zu weil den kannste sehr einfach unter webmin zum beispiel konfigurieren.

client: gftp

----------

## RealGeizt

merci für eure empfehlungen.

werde mal proftpd und gftp testen.

mfg RealGeizt

----------

## Camoes

ich würde ja zu pure-ftp raten, hat weit weniger sicherheitslücken in der vergangenheit gehabt als proftp (siehe z.B. neuesten gentoo-gwn)

----------

## mb

hallo *,

handheb für pure-ftpd.... leider gibt es keinen ftp client aka flashfxp, iglooftp (pro) ist imho noch mit der beste.. leider nicht kostenlos...   :Confused: 

#mb

----------

## bernd

Ja, ich würde auch sagen pure-ftpd ist das was du suchst. Er ist sicher uns sehr einfach zu konfigurieren.

client: gftp

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## MasterOfMagic

pureftp und als client reicht mir der stinknormale consolen-ftp-client.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Sandlord

Wenn du mehrere User bedienen willst die du nicht als systemweite user Anlegen möchtest empfehle ich dir glftpd. Der hat den vorteil, das der in erner chroot umgebung läuft und dein System so vor ftp hackern sicher ist.

Leider ist der noch nicht im Portage Tree ...

http://www.glftpd.net/

Gruss,

Sandlord

----------

## Camoes

naja chrooten sollten wohl die meisten ftps können   :Shocked: 

----------

